# Favourite Wick



## Rob Fisher (2/11/14)

Time to see what everyone is using as wicking material and what is the favourite with discerning SA Vapers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to see what everyone is using as wicking material and what is the favourite with discerning SA Vapers!
> 
> View attachment 14417



At first I wasn't the biggest rayon fan. Thought it gave a odd sweet taste. After a week of rayon only I can't bring myself to try anything else.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/14)

Wow not any members using normal coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow not any members using normal coils?



rebuildables are the way forward. guys start out with a tank and then quickly move to rda/rba options. it think what adds fuel to the fire is the fact that there are so many threads with really awesome coil builds. thats going to motivate you enough to try it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

I voted Ekowool only because ReadyXwick is almost impossible to get into SA.


----------



## Alex (2/11/14)

I tried out some rayon from @Yiannaki yesterday, which is different from the stuff I have been using. I think mine is a hybrid cotton rayon mix. Although I couldn't tell any difference in taste or wicking ability. It was an interesting experiment anyway.


via iphone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/11/14)

johan said:


> I voted Ekowool only because ReadyXwick is almost impossible to get into SA.


Good point, shall change my vote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

TBH, I wish it were a little easier to get hold of wicking material here, all thats available really is cotton. When i've got some free moolah, i'll import one of those monster boxes of Rayon 

The cotton i get here is almost like koh gen doh, in appearance, its pleated and perforated, very thin layers and they're very aerated. My wicking skills are still a little ham fisted, but getting better  its worked a lot better than the silica i tried.


----------



## Silver (2/11/14)

Great thread @Rob Fisher 

My wicking experimentation is far from complete

Cotton - tried and tested, I like it a lot but I have to change after 5ml. Not a prob if Im changing flavours often
Rayon - felt it was choking things a bit - didnt really like it - but havent tried it enough to be conclusive
Ekowool - been on it for about 2 weeks. So far so good. Very similar to cotton for me flavourwise. Lasts very long. 

So far its Cotton and Ekowool for me - but i need to try Rayon more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

ah! @Silver you've hit on something there thats piqued my interest, how long is everyone going between wick changes with their various wicking media. 

I hope this isn't considered a derailment of the thread? If it is, can a mod, move it?

For me... With cotton, its like this. obviously dependant on how hot your build is. 

*Drippers *(0.30 - 0.50 ohms)
I find that my wicks will last me about 3-4 days or roughly 20-30mls of juice. With my Magma, its usually more like 10 days, for some reason, I've got a better feel for how to wick it, so it wicks really efficiently 

*RTA* (0.80 - 1.30 ohms)
These last about a week, or roughly 60-80mls of juice

I'm using my kayfuns, way more than my drippers lately, just less fuss. dripping is something i do more at home.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/14)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Rob Fisher
> 
> My wicking experimentation is far from complete
> 
> ...



You so so do Hi Ho...Cotton lasts me 5ml's, Rayon can last 30-40ml's but I find myself in constant need of the purest flavour around so nowadays I change my rayon wick daily... so pretty much after 12ml's of juice.

It one of the reasons I can't get to continue using Ekowool because I don't get that pure menthol from the very first vape like I do wioth Cotton and Rayon.

But one thing I have learnt is never to discount anything and will continue to play with Ekowool because the idea of not changing wicks for a week or two does appeal to me even although I have gotten so used to the ritual of changing the wick each day and dry burning the coil and refilling the bottle.

One tip with Rayon... when you thread the wick it needs to be tight enough to move with a little pressure but not too loose! And like cotton less is more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You so so do Hi Ho...Cotton lasts me 5ml's, Rayon can last 30-40ml's but I find myself in constant need of the purest flavour around so nowadays I change my rayon wick daily... so pretty much after 12ml's of juice.
> 
> It one of the reasons I can't get to continue using Ekowool because I don't get that pure menthol from the very first vape like I do wioth Cotton and Rayon.
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher , i have ekowool in two of my devices currently and i found they needed a bit of time to "settle in". Not sure why, but I found the flavour improved after a while. Not a few toots but say after the first few mls of juice. 

Another thing, i have not got conclusive proof, but I suspect some flavours work better with some wicks. So if you get a superb Menthol flavour with your Rayon then it may well be that the Ekowool does not bring that flavour out as well for you. I also think things could also depend on the power. So many variables here. Not to mention the device and the coil. 

I say if you have a great setup for a particular juice that does it for you - then write that down and stick to that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

I've noticed some flavours are really sub-dued on silica as opposed to cotton, others are almost identical.


----------



## Silver (2/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ah! @Silver you've hit on something there thats piqued my interest, how long is everyone going between wick changes with their various wicking media.
> 
> I hope this isn't considered a derailment of the thread? If it is, can a mod, move it?
> 
> ...



Thats a lot of juice for cotton @n0ugh7_zw !
Way to go!
I find after about 5ml on the Reo at about 15-20Watts the flavour drops off and becomes a bit muted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (2/11/14)

I've only tested standard cotton, organic cotton and rayon. 

Standard cotton went out the window as soon as I got a hold of organic. Then I ordered 4 metres of Rayon and personally, I can't stand it. Flavour was muted no matter how much or little I used in a 2mm i.d. coil, and the Vapour production was significantly less. I now have 3 and 3/4 metres of it "steeping" in my Vapebox. Moved back to organic cotton and Im happy as Larry.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/14)

one negative side effect of having that much juice go through between wicks, is that, the coils are often so badly gunked up, that its easier to toss them and build a new.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/14)

Silver said:


> Another thing, i have not got conclusive proof, but I suspect some flavours work better with some wicks.



1,000,000% agree Hi Ho!


----------



## Alex (2/11/14)

Out of all the wicking materials I have so far used; ekowool and silica are completely off my list, just doesn't work for me at all. My "Rayon" is easy to change, lasts for days without losing flavour that I can detect, and it tastes great from the get go. The only reason I change it out is due to boredom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (2/11/14)

^Recently I moved from organic cotton to Muji cotton...which is probably what you refer to with the Japanese cotton. brilliant stuff, easy to cut off a strip and thread it into the coil. 
Wicks perfect, I actually moved to this because it was crucial to have good capillary function for the Blackwood on very low ohms (0.2 - 0.3 ohms)


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/14)

This was an interesting exercise! One wonders why vendors even package silica wick with their products... hardly anyone uses it and I guess most people throw it away like I do...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

I get slightly better flavour with silica and "ekowool", but it's hardly noticeable over rayon. My vote goes to rayon for its ease of use and good flavour, trying to fit a fresh piece of silica through a coil is more trouble than it's worth. Cotton is good too, the easiest to rewick but really doesn't cut it when it comes to flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (3/11/14)

I voted rayon. What I noticed is that rayon brings out way better flavour for dessert type of juices, however it mutes tobacco flavours. For tobacco flavours I still use organic cotton.
Great thread @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/14)

I would urge all those that voted for cotton try Rayon... same great taste of that magic first hour but lasts all day!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/14)

I'm actually surprised that Rayon is so popular seeing has been so difficult to get hold of... but I guess the kind souls that managed to get a box have shared with the community!

I have to say thanks to @HPBotha for introducing me to Rayon with a free sample sent to me when he managed to get a box!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm actually surprised that Rayon is so popular seeing has been so difficult to get hold of... but I guess the kind souls that managed to get a box have shared with the community!
> 
> I have to say thanks to @HPBotha for introducing me to Rayon with a free sample sent to me when he managed to get a box!


I got some from him too, I think he is responsible for getting a lot of us hooked on the stuff 

Thanks again @HPBotha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (4/11/14)

All I will say is Rayon FTW!!! I never really got the hang of drippers using silica or ekowool, since I got some Rayon, I've been having a awesome time.


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I voted rayon. What I noticed is that rayon brings out way better flavour for dessert type of juices, however it mutes tobacco flavours. For tobacco flavours I still use organic cotton.
> Great thread @Rob Fisher



thats very interesting. my adv is vm4 and i taste the caramel but the tobacco is only slightly there. will switch to cotton and see if it has a different taste. very useful thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (4/11/14)

For my needs, ecowool is the most convenient whilst still giving a good overall vape experience. I also sqonk a lot less.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/14)

vaalboy said:


> For my needs, ecowool is the most convenient whilst still giving a good overall vape experience. I also sqonk a lot less.



You just saying that because touching rayon gives you goosebumps!


----------



## phanatik (4/11/14)

OK so Ekowool didnt do it for me before, simply because i could not rid of the artificial sock taste it gave off. Cotton was great, but I kept on burning mine. I got some Rayon from a colleague and it's amazing.

Then @RevnLucky7 got me taking another look at ekowool and having been on Rayon for a while the flavour explosion using ekowool was intense. It tasted as if the juice was dripping directly onto the coil and vapourising!

But it's a lot of admin to get ekowool right and still after you have torched the crap out of it you still initially get a funny taste. my first couple of strands i actually scorched, and never got the burn off it.

That said, for certain juices the effort is totally worth it. My go to mix of Peach Rooibos + Menthol Ice is an example. Lipton has a thing or two to learn when it comes to a refreshing ice tea.

Other juices such as the RocketFuel range benefit from the slight muting of the flavours and it balances them out nicely, on ekowool some of them were too potent.

My recommendation is to try the same juices with both and decide which juice tastes better with each type of wick material.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (4/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You just saying that because touching rayon gives you goosebumps!



Eish just thinking about it and I'm covered

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (7/12/14)

Got a sample of rayon from @Rob Fisher. He promised it will change my life, and I laughed it off. But it has! The flavour from rayon is far superior to cotton so there's that, but for me the best thing about rayon is the fact that I'm not having a sore throat and tight chest in the mornings anymore! Simply love the stuff!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (7/12/14)

I'll get some Rayon next.

However, I am a big fan of Jap cotton.

Boiled, fluff it up... It's like it's not even there, as wick. Holds juice well, wicks well, doesn't filter flavours and its sturdy, so it doesn't burn easy.

Good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (7/12/14)

Going with Rayon because I tried a bit more flavours with it. Currently I'm experimenting with Japanese cotton and I must say it's quite good as well. 

Doubt I'll ever be able to go back to organic cotton now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/14)

SunRam said:


> Got a sample of rayon from @Rob Fisher. He promised it will change my life, and I laughed it off. But it has! The flavour from rayon is far superior to cotton so there's that, but for me the best thing about rayon is the fact that I'm not having a sore throat and tight chest in the mornings anymore! Simply love the stuff!



Glad it worked for you! @SunRam! It was a game changer for me too!


----------

